# Need advice on 4 wheeler



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

If you plan on icefishing mostly with it, I would consider the weight. I had a small Honda 4trax and went to a Polaris Ranger. Cuts into when and where you can go with the heavier ranger.


----------



## JeepJeff (Jun 15, 2015)

1st off, go to Youtube and do a search for some of the machines mentioned in this thread and you'll get a bunch of test drive/review videos to watch. I'll give another vote for the Can-Am MAX. Its a two up machine that handles great and gives you plenty of space to "pack" all your gear, including on the second seat behind you. You can get a new or very close to new quad for $10K. Check out Facebook Marketplace for current pricing. If you go to a Polaris you cannot go wrong, they are rated as the number one in quality by many "experts" and users. As with all brands there will be a few units that are trouble and those are the ones that usually get all the press. I prefer the quads with independent rear suspensions over solid axels but that is just my preference.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey all, an update. Bought a used 2020 Suzuki King Quad 750 today. I appreciate everyone’s input and/or advice.

Now onto an enclosed trailer.

Thanks again.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Didn't see the above post so I edited mine out. Congrats!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I've had a Polaris sportsman 570 for a year and so far so good. It will get stuck in the snow if it bottoms out on the frame.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Check out CF Moto. I was on the fence and did a lot of research and I test rode everything. I kept coming back to the CF moto. So that’s what I got . She plows the drive way great, we live on an acre and use it for a lot of work hauling stuff around, and the hubby and I trail ride. He’s on a dirt bike , and she’s a beast on the trails. She gets up Bull Gap with no trouble at all, and I absolutely love it. I have a 500. They are worth looking at.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Jiw275 said:


> Hey all, an update. Bought a used 2020 Suzuki King Quad 750 today. I appreciate everyone’s input and/or advice.
> 
> Now onto an enclosed trailer.
> 
> Thanks again.


6x12’ Vee nose with ramp. Attach etrack to floor support structure.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> 6x12’ Vee nose with ramp. Attach etrack to floor support structure.


Looking for a 7x14 v-nose. Should be long enough to trailer the clam and just fit. Want the width for my old a$$ not to get a self inflicted injury.

One will turn up sooner or later.

Edit to add the e-track and tire tie downs are on the way. The e-track will be temp mount to my 5x7 trailer for the short term and transferred to the enclosed when I buy one.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

BulldogOutlander said:


> engine a minimum 570cc will be fine. We had a 2 seater can-am 650 and it easily went 60mph with me (280lbs) and my brother (230lbs) on the back easily. if you need one seat, i would look at a honda or yamaha.. brute forces are also a good choice, but only if it's just you riding it. like previously stated, if you want a LEGAL passenger you will be limited to polaris sportsman and a can-am outlander max xt


60 ois hgreat until over AND the legal speed limit in ALL of MICHIGAN is 25 (TWENTY FIVE)


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

22 Chuck said:


> 60 ois hgreat until over AND the legal speed limit in ALL of MICHIGAN is 25 (TWENTY FIVE)


you are assuming i was on a public road way.. Assuming you are trying to dog on me? because you post isn't all that great


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

22 Chuck said:


> 60 ois hgreat until over AND the legal speed limit in ALL of MICHIGAN is 25 (TWENTY FIVE)


Know the rules before posting BS. There isn't a speed limit on Michigan trails. The only speed limit is for cruising county roads.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

MossyHorns said:


> Know the rules before posting BS. There isn't a speed limit on Michigan trails. The only speed limit is for cruising county roads.


you were able to translate that?!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

BulldogOutlander said:


> you were able to translate that?!


Lol! He's an anti ORV guy who likes to post some BS every now and then.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Update. Trailer is ordered.

Now, what finish to protect the deck of the trailer.

After researching epoxy paint, I don’t want to deal with epoxy. Any suggestions for next best?


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

safe to assume wooden deck?

i used thompson water seal. It's pressure treated deck, but a couple coats of that will help. Some guys use the old fashion combo of oil and diesel with a rag.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Enclosed trailer with wood deck. Thnx.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

that i don't know about. but i'm going to follow and see what people say. I know a lot of roll on products could possibly make the deck a little more slicker when wet (spray on bedliner).


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

Yamaha Grizzly or Kodiak


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thought I would give an update on the quad/trailer setup. Painted the floor with one primer coat and two coats of urethane enamel. On the drop gate where the quad will run I put crushed walnut shells on the wet paint and then painted over the shells.

Mounted etrack to fasten the tires and etrack to fasten my one man Kenia Pro. The front track is mounted to trailer steel on two feet centers and through the deck between the steel. The back track has one side into the tube steel with self tapping 1/4-20 screws the other side is through the angle as in the front.

I do have to disconnect the tow bar from the quad to fit both the quad and the one man into the trailer. Mounted Xtrack on the side wall to mount the spare tire. The X track is mounted to three steel uprights. If I were to do it again I would use all Xtrack because one can rotate the Etrack fittings.

Also added flow through air vents which are standard on som trailers.

So if there is no ice this season, it may be my fault. 😀


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

i put e-track on my trailer and love it!


----------

